
Apple Severed Ties with Server Supplier After Security Concern - doener
https://www.theinformation.com/apple-severed-ties-with-server-supplier-after-security-concern
======
jgritty
Paywalled

~~~
grzm
And dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13719800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13719800)

